# uberconnect vs uberx



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

I live about 16 miles from my real job. Probably 17.5 the way Uber has it routed. 

Anyway, I thought I might need to get an Uber and checked the prices earlier today. Now it's even cheaper (was $20.24).

First, that's awful. Reminds me why I haven't had anyone in my car since November. Second, I had to look up uberconnect. Figured it was some delivery but didn't really know.

Why is it cheaper to move a person in your car in the middle of a pandemic than a box on your trunk that you don't even have to touch?

Is the rate for the driver the same? Uberconnect is not on my driver app. Do you sign up for it?

But regardless. Less to carry a infected asshole than a box?


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

Uber connect is a clever way for dealers to move their “weight”. Uber charges them a little more because of that. It’s kind of like a Vig or the juice a bookie will charge for the transaction.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

Cdub2k said:


> Uber connect is a clever way for dealers to move their "weight". Uber charges them a little more because of that. It's kind of like a Vig or the juice a bookie will charge for the transaction.


But i assume the rates are the same for the driver? I don't have uberconnect on my driver app. Didn't even know it existed. I woudn't mind adding it i guess. Rather have packages than people, and since it's through uber i have plausible deniability...


----------



## ANT 7 (Oct 14, 2018)

In my case I've checked this the last couple of days as we have Connect here in Kanaduh, and I have been getting varying fare results between X and Connect with the same destination. One time Connect is cheaper than X and vice versa.

In courier terms though, this kind of point A-B immediate trip service is called a "direct rush" and priced at around $30-40 in our market. Connect was coming in at $15.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

I was told when connect launched in chicago we would get a little more money.
I havent driven or tried to see the rate card
They just started a flat rate of $50 an hour here too.
I very highly doubt they are giving us anymore than the $12.60 an hour for time though.
Just another way to pimp us off i guess
Really nice of them to make us sit around for not too much money while the pax is paying for a union tradesman


----------

